# Sticky  Cage Pic Thread (No chat)



## Jaguar

Hey everyone!

A while back, our old cage thread was accidentally lost in the site transfer. So we're starting fresh here.

Post any pictures and information you have of your rat cage setups here! Keep in mind this is a picture only thread, so please keep discussion off it. 

*Any chat or casual posts will be deleted. If you like someone's cage and want to let them know, you can send them a PM instead.*

I'll start with mine.




























This is my Martins R-680, which housed my 2 boys. All the liners and hammocks were made by me


----------



## Maltey

O what a shame it got lost. O well, we'll just have to see them again 

My latest cage pictures are actually a few months old, so they have new hammocks now, but anyway, here's mine:


































I'm working on some really cute strawberry hammocks at the moment, so I'll have to post some new pictures when they're done


----------



## EleashaC

Just set this one up today! Spent four hours getting everything just right, and then discovered that all my rats can easily fit between the bars! Nooo! Happily, they're in a rat-proof room, which they usually romp around in all day anyway, so I'm not too worried. I'll have to put hardware cloth over the outside, I think.


----------



## katearoo




----------



## shawnalaufer

Both of these cages are Petco Rat Manors. I have three boys in the left one and three girls in the right. 
And since I am a SAHM, they get lots of free range time (in the bathroom, with door shut- to avoid them from getting to the opposite sexes cage and having any hanky panky through the cage bars!LOL!)


----------



## plaidypus

I want to add my weird thing, though it isn't a cage! It's a used jewelry display case, with internal dimensions of 58" long, 18" deep, and 30" high. Built some doors on it. Got it used for $30 and the extra materials to convert it cost me no more than $25 more.


----------



## JessyGene

View attachment 4474
View attachment 4475
View attachment 4476
Here is my homemade rat cage.


----------



## emmabooboo




----------



## Iheartroxyrat

View attachment 5045


----------



## tm22




----------



## irradella




----------



## ChelseaMorning

Who says you can't make levels in an aquarium?! This is my 55 gallon, housing two females. The top is wire mesh (1/4 inch gaps) and the girls get tons of outside time. I use towels for substrate, spot clean multiple times daily and change the towels out/wipe down ever 3-5 days. I haven't had any issues with odor.


----------



## RatzRUs

Thanks! Your giving me awesome ideas once I get all my rats I. The same cage togeather!!! We have the same cage first picture


----------



## moonkissed

I love looking at everyone elses cages.










This was how it looked when I first got the cage. 










^ This is the cage today after a fresh cleaning. IDK why I leave the wheel in they don't use it lol


----------



## bgj1010

Petco Rat Manor

Upgrade from Super Pet "My Deluxe First Home for Rats" It was fine for the first two weeks, then saw all the "real" cages! So much more room, not to mention the white cage was almost hard to look through. Played tricks on the eyes...
















Top Level








Lower Level








Whole Thing 








Pictures don't do it justice. At all.


----------



## Snippet

Spare cage (Ferplast Furet Plus)

















































Main cage (Liberta Abode)


----------



## Scythix16

Heres the start of my cage


----------



## Risika57




----------



## hhannahh145

Staying nice and cool with my fan while I sweat myself senseless. Ah, what I do for love.


----------



## kkmarie

Here is the boys' old smaller cage:


















And their new FN I just got last night half off at Petsmart! (it had sat on the shelf too long and they had it severely discounted! yay for me)
Since I practically just finished putting it together last night, the decorating is pretty lacking and bare lol. It will be fun project for a while  Plus they get hours and hours of free time around the apartment daily.


----------



## Raturday

View attachment 6350


My mom bought me this discounted Prevue Rat Cage for $75 instead of $170 for my birthday and I'm still trying to figure out how to decorate it! I want to make some home made hammocks but I'm not experienced with sewing so I'm trying to figure out a way to ghetto rig some things to put in there. I think it would be pretty neat to have a tunnel on the top left back part of the cage but I'm not sure how to set it up. For right now the ratties get tons of outside of cage play time because their current cage is a little boring


----------



## RattyShay

I just finished fixing up my cage. It is temporarily separated into 2 separate cages for mom and babies , and Girbil by herself. here is one pic of the whole cage, and then one pic of the bottom part of the cage since i cant seem to upload the top part.


----------



## RatzRUs

*My rat cage =)*

We did have too make some modifations. we put plexi glass on each bottom to keep the wires from huring their feet we also had to close off the little door that attatchs too the top part because my males do not get along even after the neautering. Peanut and Lina have the top part and Midnight,Lucy and Gladerial have the bottom. I am still modifying the bottom part too give them more things to do,but this is as far as I had gotten today. The reason I have the blanket over the cage on that side is because the air coniditonar was hitting them. we cant move it because either way it woud hit them so we blocked off where it was with the blanket =)


----------



## kriminologie

[














I have 2 pairs of boys, one pair in each half. This is a Super Pet Extra Large on casters, with the provided slide/ramp taken out. To make it two equal cubes, I did some fiddling with two of the provided purple shelves. Since they have access holes, I did some severe MacGyvering with plastic baskets and zipties, turning them into sleeping areas. The top half has a little box and fabric for lining, and the bottom has Carefresh and a litter box with Kaytee granules. The diet Mt. Dew box has to be zip-tied to the wires or the pictured daredevil rat will fling it around while he's inside of it. (Another good reason to divide this cage; quite a long fall from the top for careless ratties like mine!).

The blue box in the top half picture is a ball pit that they immediately knocked over and ignored.


----------



## ilymorgannn

My 4 girls and 1 foster girl love their CN ! I have SO many hammocks and houses and different fleece patterns. I love decorating it with different themes and re-arranging things every time I clean it.


----------



## retrolemons

Home to my two boys Dandelion and Burdock.


----------



## Siringo

My girly cage! With a few of my homemade hammocks and cubes... and a tissue box, which they love more than anything I could ever make for them.


----------



## peterat

Pretty good cage


----------



## jenn1c

The Boys cage







The girls cage


----------



## never-sleep

This is a modified bird cage. My dad got it for me few weeks ago. Still kind of bare but Gambit seems to love it.


----------



## Serena-t

Hello, 

that's how my rats are living:


----------



## lilmissy22

i love all yours ferret nation cage i hoping to get one soon... but was wondering.. what kind of fabric you put on the shelves??... look like fleece?....any info will help..


----------



## Serena-t

Hello, 

@lilmissy22: On the shelves is just newspaper and in the one unidome I have small carpets (I started with carpets when I had to pad it for one rat with bumblefoot and it worked well).


----------



## BarefootLady

Here's what my cage looked like after the last time I cleaned it. Of course, it's always changing and my boys really like to...remodel. Lol.


----------



## evoxbeck

*My Petco Manor *









first layout 









Now the green tube is in a small U in the bottom right of the cage


----------



## aripatsim

Here's mine! It's the All Living Things Luxury Rat Pet Home. It's actually not bad at all, but the dimensions are wrong at the petsmart.com. My two rats love it.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Martin's F-430HR (Click to enlarge.)


----------



## ImAwakeImAlive

Raturday said:


> View attachment 6350
> 
> 
> My mom bought me this discounted Prevue Rat Cage for $75 instead of $170 for my birthday and I'm still trying to figure out how to decorate it! I want to make some home made hammocks but I'm not experienced with sewing so I'm trying to figure out a way to ghetto rig some things to put in there. I think it would be pretty neat to have a tunnel on the top left back part of the cage but I'm not sure how to set it up. For right now the ratties get tons of outside of cage play time because their current cage is a little boring


I REALLY like that.

EDIT: Sorry forgot not meant to chat. My bad, mod's feel free to delete.


----------



## uber

ratropolis.. structural work done, just need more hammocks and such


----------



## LadyVelvet




----------



## steviej1980

*Our Girls' Cages*


----------



## neon panda

home to 2 girls


----------



## aripatsim

New cage!


----------



## 4mb3rnich0l3

Heres a picture of my girls cage with there new hammock and cage liner setup  The liners are just solid black with the hammocks being black for the fleece side and pink and black zebra stripe underneath 










you cant see the pink and black zebra stripes so heres a picture of 2 of the hammocks


----------



## 4mb3rnich0l3

Sorry didnt mean to double post!


----------



## aripatsim

Mods, feel free to delete my post on the 8/21/2012. I couldn't get all my pictures to post so I'm posting again. That picture sucks anyway.


----------



## Meg98

This is my new rat cage all decorated with stuff i made myself  i don't have my rats yet because i am waiting for them to be born


----------



## aripatsim

cage cleaning and new setup


----------



## KissTheCorpse

This is the new cage i got yesturday!


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

This is their cage for now because I'm not rich and I can't afford anything else right now. I've replaced their water bottles with a real bottle though and I've had to remove the shelves because the wood is awful. Once I save up/get lucky on craigslist I'm going to get them a new cage.


----------



## kittykat9981




----------



## skottiesgerl

*work in progress*

































ours is only a few days old going to add ladder to get up stairs.... just have to make it...


----------



## CindrDoLLy

This is a cage setup I had for four boys I was fostering, it's a ferret cage I got off craigslist for only 100 bucks.


----------



## CindrDoLLy

Whoops that wasn't even the most recent pic.


----------



## Freya & Ferrara




----------



## Jennaveevv

*My rattie manison*


----------



## mameur

cage i've been building still have to cover the walls with vinyl or plexiglass its a 36 inches high x 32 inches wide x 16 inches








"]


http://










[/URL]


----------



## Cstaar

Here's my cage 

It took a few months to gather all the accessories etc but now I am finally happy with it - and more importantly, so are the 4 girls!!


----------



## Raturday

I posted my cage back on page 3 and have since added a few things! There's still more room on the bottom level for some more hammocks or tunnels.


----------



## deegaf

I'm using the All Living Things Luxury cage from Petsmart, but I completely gutted the ramps, levels, and accessories and replaced them with wood for a more natural habitat. Not sure, how the wood is going to hold up their constant peeing, but I'll probably put back the plastic ramps when it gets too unsanitary.


----------



## deegaf

More Pics, Mr. Pink in his nest.










This is the cage with plastic ramps instead of wood platforms:


----------



## CapnKennedy

That's it so far. I want to get some things to replace the ramps or at least one of the ramps and then buy them more furniture. :3


----------



## Laura Gene

View attachment 11781
View attachment 11783
View attachment 11784



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tailpop

Ferplast Furet XL, current (humble) setup for 3 (soon to be 4) boys. They seem to love it. 

.


----------



## tailpop

I had to do a few mods as there was quite a lot of fight over beds and nests. It kinda looks like I threw things in from a distance, but it's much quieter now...


----------



## KelseyShea

I love seeing all of these cages! Thanks for the great ideas!
Here's mine- I built it from two old bookcases and hardware cloth. And a jigsaw. And patience. 
The bottom left has a sliding door for storage, the bottom right is a sort-of separated litter area.


----------



## Eleanor Lamb

Can you tell I like Purple? LOL


----------



## Snutting11509

deegaf, I love the nests! I never thought to try one for my boys but they look great! I may have to pick up a few.
Kelseyshea, I really like your cage! It looks like a lot of fun for the ratties. Awesome idea!!

Here are pics of the clean cage this week. Max and Oliver have been seperate because of fighting issues so I have been swapping who is on the top and bottom floor every other cleaning. Im always looking for great decorating ideas so if anybody has any please let me know. Thanks!! I also make each rat their own pinata every night so that they have something fun to do while I'm sleeping. They LOVE them!!! Last pic is Max enjoying a nice pinata last night ^_^


----------



## JLSaufl

*It's complete*

When I got my babies, I only had a rabbit hutch for them (yes, I'm aware of the bar spacing being too large, but no one ever tries to escape and if that were to happen, I'd cover the entire thing with hardware cloth) so over the last week or so I built a second floor for them out of hardware cloth, zip ties, metal tubing and angle iron. I cut a hole in the ceiling of the rabbit hutch and attached a ladder to the second floor, though they would rather scale the sides of the cage to get to the 2nd floor. After sanding the sharp ends of the hardware cloth, I covered them in two layers of decorative duct tape to reduce the risk of them (or me) getting cut on it.

I put craft foam over the grate and cover that in fleece which I change out every couple days. Their favorite toy is the one I made with beads and finger traps.

I'm open to any suggestions to making it more of a rat home, please send me a message if you have any thoughts.

View attachment 12623
View attachment 12624
View attachment 12625
View attachment 12626


----------



## WinonaGun42

I just adopted my two little girls last month, so this is a work in progress. I was not expecting to become a Rat Mom again so I had given away all my previous cages and toys. Ordered a bunch of toys, a better wheel and a "Sputnik" Space Pod for my two girls. Strangely they do not like to sleep in the hammocks, even though I have put towels in them. They would rather sleep in the old kleenex box (with plastic removed) and under that wooden dowel bridge on a towel.
I love looking at all the cages here and have gotten a lot of ideas on how to make mine better! Thanks to all who posted previously for the great ideas. Now I just have to wait for fleece to go on sale at my neighborhood stores. I'm broke from buying all the new rat stuff.. lol.


----------



## Jackie

I think i've done pretty good since I got my rats 4 days ago. On day one they just had the igloo and wood hideout. I made them 3 hammocks and got a wood ladder, lava ledge, and fabric tunnel.


----------



## Possum Rat

Jackie said:


> View attachment 13117
> View attachment 13116
> I think i've done pretty good since I got my rats 4 days ago. On day one they just had the igloo and wood hideout. I made them 3 hammocks and got a wood ladder, lava ledge, and fabric tunnel.


You have done a TERIFFIC job !!!!


----------



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel

I only has pics of the inside of my cage but here it is!


----------



## JLSaufl

I thought it said you had 4 rats, and I was wondering when you got the other two. It looks great, Jackie. and so girly 


Jackie said:


> View attachment 13117
> View attachment 13116
> I think i've done pretty good since I got my rats 4 days ago. On day one they just had the igloo and wood hideout. I made them 3 hammocks and got a wood ladder, lava ledge, and fabric tunnel.


----------



## glider11

Just cleaned their cage so I figured I'd share some pics!


----------



## anglethatispurple

*My Modified Ferret cage for our three little girls*


----------



## Flora




----------



## Lyndseyr

Their simple "baby" cage. When they get bigger I'm getting them a rat tower Martin cage. Decorated this one a bit with fleece. Can't wait to go crazy when they get their big girl cage lol


----------



## Freerangepirate

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Misfitdolly

Looking at all the great rat homes here gave me a lightbulb moment. Our rats have been housed in a 55 gal aquarium and they sometimes seem bored so I always put new things in for them to play with and they have a large wodent wheel but only one of them uses it. As I was looking through all the great rat homes and wishing I could afford a CN or FN I thought of the large parrot cage I have in the basement from my old African Grey who died 7 years ago. I got it out today and made a couple of hammocks and a braided fabric rope and put the rats in it. I think it's going to work well. It is pretty bare right now but my husband is going to build some shelves for it and I ordered some more fleece to make some more things for them.


----------



## ratazana

My *Martin's Cage R-680 "The Rat Lodge"*, for my two male boys.


----------



## Aether

Petco Rat Manor in progress! Gettin more clips to finish fleece liners and working on more houses.


----------



## Delphine du Ponant

This is my cage, for my three boys who will arrive the next month !


----------



## NatashaK290

An almost ready but very bare cage for my two boys Tim and Scamp when I collect them on Saturday.


----------



## alexn

Still the same cage they've had for a year now, (getting a bigger one if/when we move), but just added a rope/wood ladder (at the back), hanging ball things, and an actual home hide for the corner. It remains to be seen if they care for any of it 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hephaestion

The Savic Zeno 2 - good cage but access could be better. Moving to a CN single soon!


----------



## lilmrspanda

i love The outlay of the Furet Plus Rat Cage by Ferplast been Eyeing it up at pets at home for months but am currently saving up for going a week away But am going to get one as soon as i get back! it was the original one I was planing on getting but in our local pet shop had ran out of them and only had the basic ones so had to buy one of them until i can afford to get a other one


----------



## alexn

lilmrspanda said:


> i love The outlay of the Furet Plus Rat Cage by Ferplast been Eyeing it up at pets at home for months but am currently saving up for going a week away But am going to get one as soon as i get back! it was the original one I was planing on getting but in our local pet shop had ran out of them and only had the basic ones so had to buy one of them until i can afford to get a other one


Mine is the Furet, and I got it from PaH before I started working there - as this thread is meant to be no chat, feel free to pm me if you need any ideas/tips.


----------



## mistymornings18

My new cage
View attachment 26041


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces

The cardboard on the bottom is a temporary fix. It comes with a pan that slides underneath the cage but the pan is currently in the middle separating the two cages until another one gets here. 











Pinky and Ada's half. 



















Hello nasty crumb covered aspargus. I swear that is fresh lol they just dragged it through lab block crumbs. 










Quinn and tallulahs half. Don't mind her massive tumor we're currently saving to have that removed. I have 3 tumors on two rats and I don't want to get one done and not the other so saving until both can have it done. 









































That's where they prefer to sleep. It's stuffed full of paper shreds. I want to throw away the box cause it's getting a little nasty but I don't have the heart because they spent so much time making it.


----------



## PurpleGirl

*My girls' furet plus cage*

This is the cage my three girls are in; it looks a bit sparse as it's hard to keep up at the rate they destroy things but I also like to make sure they have room to climb freely and space to wrestle on the floor, I'm a bit OCD and dislike clutter, lol. I also recently removed their ramp ladder to encourage Calypso to climb as she's overweight. The smaller box is for Freyja, she's so little and gets bullied by November so it's good for her to have a place to hide that November isn't keen to squeeze into! Freyja likes to perch on the wooden chew that's attached to the bars, more than she likes to chew it, lol; she sometimes goes bonkers at the hanging wooden chew as it has a bell on it and she likes to make it ring. I want to buy a fleecy hanging cube, I'd make one but I'm really rubbish at sewing. They just have the small hammock for now as they recently destroyed their bigger one. You can see that the little creeps have eroded a patch of the table they're on by recently taking a liking to peeing out of that corner of the cage, grrrrr, lol. It may not be much just now but it's theirs and they're happy.


----------



## Ellavedder

my current cage, making a new one though


----------



## alexn

The latest incarnation of my cage  still the Furet, but I managed to get another level through work, (only £5  ) and rearranged a little. It's amazing how much bigger it seems with two floors.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sara1991

Here is mine, its a Furet plus rat cage by ferplast... its nothing fancy but they like it


----------



## Hlgphotos




----------



## pwoink

Petco Rat Manor here.


----------



## RattieLove*

Here in Canada I found this cage by the name Hagen Living World Ferret Habitat Plus Rat but its more commonly known as the Ferplast Furet Plus cage


----------



## WCR

We decided to build our own rat cage for our new colony of 4:1 African Soft Fur's. We used galvanized steel shelving with 1/4" hardware mesh. The wood lid was temporary, it is now steel framed and latched. I have yet to built a side door. 
Within two days of having the ASF's, I replaced the fleece with aspen and 1" steel siding around the bottom. I have also added a alfalfa trough (which they use as a nest).


----------



## zurfaces

A quad feisty ferret cage. This was right after I got the second feist ferret so it's a little bare.


----------



## TexasRatties

My feisty ferret cage my two babies are only in the bottom right now because I had to put hardware cloth on it for now.


----------



## mameur

i now keep my guys in a double stacked ferplast furet plus rat cages and very soon to be a triple, the double gives me 50 inches high by 30 inches wide by 18 inches depth i prefer it over the one i made since it's less work and easier to hang things which is great


----------



## I love all my girls

I'm still not done with it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wubbz

We have two ferret kingdom cages, but my one has rusted so badly it cant be used, so we've made do for our rats with what we have, which is half a ferret kingdom for the girls, and a PetOne ferret cage for the boys. We also have some boys who are being treated at the moment as they're a little unwell, so they are in my hospital tub.

Girls Cage









Boys Cage









And the hospital tub









My hospital tub is a 100L tub with a panel cut out of the front, with snake and mouse mesh bolted to it. There are holes drilled in the lid so that hammocks and peg baskets can be hung, as well as in the side for the hopper of cubes to hang from. 
The reason I use a tub as my hospital cage is because it is easy to clean, easy to get them out of, and having mostly enclosed sides means it's a lot less drafty in there for my poor sick ratties  This tub sits by the oil heater which goes most of the time, so they are nice and warm, and they get bowls full of yummy mix as well as the hopper full of cubes for them to pick at. Usually I only put two rats in the tub at a time, but as there are three boys who are on medication at the moment, there are three in there for now.


----------



## yourcharmedlife

Here is our home


----------



## tailpop

Rearranged the cage last night (home of 4 bucks) The guys love it (they still haven't found the way out though ;D)


----------



## Aarianna

So the cage is set up a bit different now but is basically the same.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollandTaylor

My boys finally have their big boy room instead of the stupid guinea pig page they came to me with. They don't know what to do with all the space! (And frankly, neither do I!) It's about 4' tall, 2.5' long, and 2' deep with 5 levels. Gonna have to start making stuff to fill it with. But they seem happy! A little confused but happy. 









Only pic I have so far. (Should have taken pictures BEFORE the shredded paper. )


----------



## Chuck

Wanted to post pictures of our cage. We moved the shelves so they are at the same level and hung a bridge between them. We created a third level with hammocks I made a platforms. The bottom has litter pans but also PVC joints they use as tunnels and other hidey places. They seem to enjoy it.

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilmoe46

Here are my rattie cages, SCN has two boys and DCN has seven girls.









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Eden10

Thought I'd add my cage as of today...currently houses 2 boys [yes...they have a pink hammock lol] Planning on adding more stuff tomorrow when I go shopping or may order online...just gotta think of some creative ideas!


----------



## Daniellenk1231

My new cage! It's housing my three female rats and they love it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratatosk

My two ratties Midwest critter nation single level cage ,Fleece as Bedding ,On top is a savic pig igloo with a dougnut shaped snuggle cup ,extra large grey sputnik with old pillowcase inside and on the bottom a large corner litter tray currently with old towel but plan on getting pee rock and cat litter ,old fluffy hat on bars, A mineral chew block and 750ml living world water bottle .it's new so a bit bare but i'll be getting some fun things for them and extra ledges .I like green as you can see lol there is a ceramic tile with towel under the water bottle as it somewhat leaks and the red food bowl has since been changed with a green one  there is also a wooden hidey log under the ladders and i felt it was a bit steep so stuck it under to lift the ladders a bit .;D
.


----------



## Xerneas

My single unit CN that is home to two girls! My fleece hasn't arrived yet so I'm temporarily using a large towel as bedding, will be changed very soon. Their wheel is also too small and they need some more perches and a few more toys but that will all be fixed when my package arrives. They love it!

(Also, I didn't attach the wheels lol, long story...)


----------



## snickelfritz95

This is our cage at the moment. Its three stories with clean and cozy bed liner (lavender scented) ghe girls love climbing and jumping on the walls. I've been informed that I should use fleece to cover up the landings so our babys feet dont hurt. Is there a special way to do that and how do I make hammocks? Please help! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni

It took my boyfriend and I about 2weeks to make this cage from scratch, was alot of hard work but was well worth it!! My two boys are so spoilt but so very happy in their new home and that's all that matters to me. Now I'm just waiting on their new saucer wheel to arrive from London as we don't get them here in Cape Town  The vinyl is soooo much easier to clean as apposed to washing fleece everyday like I had to.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corinna

This is the cage from my 5 little boys.
It's a Ikea Closet called "Dombas".
It's 180cm high, 140cm length and 50cm wide.
I still need to add some hammocks. 


I am sorry, is there a way to turn the picture? On my computer it looks fine, just when I upload it, it turns...


----------



## Grawrisher

I have a luxury rat home from all living things, I got a but excited with decorating  it used to be like this






and now it's like this









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## morgang23

So I'm still new at this so my cage doesn't look as nice as most! I also just spent 4 hours 'baby' proofing it because the bars are spaced too wide apart lol 
It will soon have many more interesting toys for them!!!
View attachment 80946
View attachment 80954


----------



## September

Top


Bottom


Whole thing


----------



## coco&puff




----------



## Andyurgay

I created this from my old Ware Natural rat cage and a ferret cage I bought from someone else. Just flipped the Ware Natural upside down, took the top door off, sawed a hole in the top of the ferret cage and wired them together. I made a cardboard floor for where the two cages connect and covered it with pantry liner, like with the wooden levels in the upper cage. I did accidently wire the top cage on backwards though so the doors are on the back -_- One day I'll get around to rewiring it.

And if you are wondering, that big thing in the corner of the bottom cage is a cat tunnel. They love their crinkly ferret tunnel, so I went out and got a crinkly cat tunnel as a hide out/play area. And they love it =] They also have a little pool they can dive for peas all night in.

They have gotten so big since I last posted a picture of them! =D (avatar picture)































(I know the floors look a bit grubby Tomorrow is cleaning day and I'm still weening them off a mixed food onto a block food so they are still scattering seeds and whatnot all over the place lol)


----------



## TexasRatties

My rat cages they just got cleaned so I haven't finished putting all their stuff back yet but here ya go. A all living things ferret home and a the super pet defined home for ferrets.


----------



## abbeyjewel

There's not just one water bottle either. The second one is on the first floor. 

It's a rat... Mansion! Not just a manor! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JapaneseDolly




----------



## Snikida

This is my new cage for my girls. Along with their new toys and hammocks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jeremy

This is my rat manor. A new upgrade due to the addition to the family 







This is the old cage 








In with the new. I know the first one was small but I'm learning everyday 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn

New Jenny cage, (£60 after discount ) with added pieces cannibalised from their old Furet. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife

Not the best but it's all I have for now! Getting a DCN for Xmas though. Also they are getting several hammocks and new toys for Xmas. Some of their hammies need to be washed also.


----------



## sara1991

my savic royal 95 that's home to 3 boys


----------



## Simons mum

This is Simon's cage that he came with. I'm planning on getting another ratty for him soon and will upgrade to a larger cage soon. For now, he seems to love what he has.


----------



## artgecko

Here are pics of my rat manor. Currently home to Leonard and Howard. You can see Leonard zooming into the tissue box in the whole cage pic and coming out of it in the last pic. The awesome cage set is by littleredladybug. Although they seem to prefer the tissue box to all the cool hammocks :/


----------



## Olivia Rose

It's not finished yet, still want to hang more hammocks, etc.


----------



## Crezzard

Home of 5 girls & 2 boys. All live in perfect harmony xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ahrat

Home to three boys!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

This is my cage. It's a Marshall ferret townhouse. I had to attach a strip of chicken wire to the front because for some reason the spacing between the bars where the two parts of the cage meet is bigger than the spacing between the other bars. But other than that it's a great cage. It's home to three adult females.


----------



## blueberryratlover

This is the cage I have for my foster rats.


----------



## Shannon6987

My darling husband, who is not a carpenter, built this for me in three days, start to finish!!I


----------



## smknowitall101

My little ratigans, spike and splinter, in their lair XD 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rattiblue1

Updated my rat manor with a new hammock, ropes, crinkle tunnel, and beds! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattySlave89

Here is my main cage, currently it houses my 3 older boys, the baby is still in quarantine and too small to be added to the main cage.


----------



## Daddas1Punkin

here's my diy cage  My girls love it.


----------



## RattieKupo

Just finished building this! My girls will move in soon!

































It looks bare now. But I haven't moved over their stuff from their current cage:











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sharon1971




----------



## Simons mum

Here is Token's and Peach's new cage. I still need to figure out what I'm going to use for ladders and need to fill the top level. I find that the small pet beds at the dollar store make great hammocks if you just use 4 hooks at each end and hook them to the cage.


----------



## pip367622

*Few variations on cage set ups. x*

Added to my album.x


----------



## Crezzard

My new cage









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silversomali7

I have a ferplast furet plus. My rats are coming soon, in about a week. I tried to make it nice for them:


----------



## LeStan82

Here is my new cage, and thats Nugget on the bottom, he's checking to see if the side door is open.he tests it by pushing on it.


----------



## AboJah

My first cage. It's not much, but I plan on upgrading over time. The hammock and cuddle tube are custom sewed.


----------



## mihirsinh20

*new cage*

hi there

recently bought a bigger cage for my ratties..as they grown into a big family.


----------



## LittleSparrow

Here's our girls homemade cage. It's currently housing our 4 girlies.
The wooden frame where the girls could reach is lined with metal, so they can't soak it up.


----------



## ksaxton

I have an All Living Things small pet home and I really love it. Of course the cage is always a work in progress and I'm hoping to get some tubes and bird toys eventually. Right now I only have two girls living in it, but I think there's room for a third one day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheHippyRatter

This is the cage my boys came with, but I redecorated it pretty quickly. I forgot to take a "before" pic though. I plan on making them some nice matching cage accessories, as soon as I can get over to the fabric store, and add in quite a few more toys and stuff. But for now, this is a huge improvement on what they had before.


----------



## Ratmom83

I need to add more to it and get him more toys but here's my new cage for my lil guy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheHippyRatter

I thought I'd share the new & improved cage setup, even though I just posted.  I did a bit of sewing and Dollar Tree shopping for the boys last week. They have new hammocks, baskets, shelf covers and toys. They seem happy and less bored now.


----------



## Janayabug

So here's my cage. I'm not quite sure what kind of cage it is, but it's massive. Especially for my 3 boys. But they enjoy it. I don't have enough money for cute fancy fleece, so they've just got a boring grey cut up fleece blanket. They ate the flowery one so I turned it into a tunnel.


----------



## mimsy

here is the girls cage. It's a bird cage.


----------



## alexn

Renovated the girls' cage  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darling

Re-did the boys' single unit CN for Harold's arrival.


----------



## Kelseyrawr

Cleaned and organized the girls cage today! Added a big toy box (Ollie is in love with it and has since scattered toys everywhere and has been playing all day). The cage is just a generic chinchilla cage I found on Amazon. The girls seem to love it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hagguu

Iggy and milos new digs


----------



## pwoink

Got a Lixit Space Pod, so I moved stuff around! It took them about three days to get their butts in there, but now it's a favourite sleeping spot, second only to the tissue box. Now the treat tire and carrot holder are easier to get to, but my two tubby boys are bad enough at balancing on the rope that it's still a challenge.

First shot is the full rattie tower, with the food, accessory storage, and whatnot down below, and the travel cage up top. Second shot is their cage -- a Rat Manor.


----------



## Rayne333

Our boys new critter nation cage, it's huge! Now to decorate!


----------



## Hey-Fay

I switched from fleece to cover the bottom of the cage, because they would shred it in an hours time once back in the cage, to carpet squares and I couldn't be any happier! 
Here's Violet loving her web basket


----------



## DustRon

This is the girls home - I wish it was bigger and after seeing other ones online I wish we had waited but maybe when I have some spare pennies I'll upgrade them.

They love that little green thing - originally for a bird but they snuggle up in there most of the time xD


----------



## NenaGG

new cage for my boys!

Marv is at the top, jerry is at the bottom it needs some work at the moment but itll get flashier sooon!


----------



## MOA

My boys cage! ...yes I said boys


----------



## Coconut

Alfie and Eddie's home! I've not even had them a week yet so I'm sure more things will be added to their cage in due course.


----------



## northmcqueen

Lucifer, Georgie and Marmalade's home. I know it needs more hammocks and stuff, but since they keep destroying them I'm still thinking what to do about that one


----------



## dguizzy

My critter nation for my 4 girls!


----------



## Kitterpuss

*Meemer, Mooshie and Muffins home.*

Here is where my three boys live.  Currently full of cozy places to snuggle as we prepare for colder winter nights. Cage is a Savic Zeno 2.


----------



## Blackthorn




----------



## Snowdazey14




----------



## Dan203

Looking at all yours I feel like we need more hammocks


----------



## MyHeroHasATail

This is my boys cage


----------



## MeinTora

Got a new hammock set! I'll upload the others I got later tonight (so you can see how absolutely adorable these hammocks are!)


----------



## ponderosa

It was by sheer luck that I saw this huge cage being sold at one of my local pet supply stores, at a pretty good price for the size. I'm not sure who the manufacturer is but I'm pretty happy with the cage so far, even though it probably has more than enough space for my three new rats (who are hiding right now).


----------



## Selz

Sorry the pics aren't the best, it's hard to get a reasonable photo with mesh over the cage! I cannot wait for the boys to be big enough that I can remove it! It also makes hanging things a lot more difficult... Plus I am still starting out buying & making for the guys, so the cage still seems a bit barren :-/


----------



## LeStan82

I love looking at peoples cage set ups. I posted a pic of mine a while back and just realized that I deleted the photo....oops. So I am reposting. This houses 5 of my boys.


----------



## Kitterpuss

Thought I would add my new cage to the mix. 

This is the Blenheim rat and ferret cage that I got for the bargain price of £75 from Zooplus.com. Available in Europe only as far as I'm aware. 

Really fab cage, great access, easy to clean and plenty of room. Only downside is the bar spacing, which at 1 inch is too small for babies and some females. My boys are 6 months old and have no issues with them escaping. I've removed most of the shelves that came with the cage and added ropes hammocks and baskets to encourage climbing and a foraging box for enrichment.

I've added a pic of my old cage for a size comparison - old cage is about the size of a Jenny or Freddy cage. As you can see its a great upgrade in space!


----------



## ellismera




----------



## kksrats

View attachment 190706

View attachment 190714


----------



## Cayley




----------



## mimsy

Boys cage.


----------



## dolliegrrl12

My critter nation with my homemade hammocks, hammock tube, and pyramid!!!


----------



## toripadams

My Etzy's critter nation with handmade hammocks and nesting material scattered everywhere lol


----------



## BasmatiRice

sorry for the potato quality, but it's as good as my phone can do...


----------



## MomToRats

nice cage . nice set up


----------



## Jess <3

The cage is a little empty right now but here it is: 















It's a Liberta Explorer. The boys (Bobby, Tyrion and Casper) live in the top half and the girls (khalee, sansa, thea, bonnie and nina) live in the bottom half. Once the boys are nuetered i'll open it up as one cage.


----------



## SaraLovesRats

I still need to get a water bottle and put the cage on my desk and might add some more before I get my rats


----------



## Coconut

My latest cage! A little Zoo X-Trail cage for my 5 boys 😊🐁 Despite the name, it is far from little, haha! 😄


----------



## Hagguu

FINALLY!!!!

Permanent home for the babas


----------



## Lil_ratmom

My Critter Nation cage for my two male ratties, Ashe and Sage. Soon to be home of Puck and Glitch. I just got it yesterday so it's still a work in progress!


----------



## jensenee

*Double Critter Nation!*

Double critter nation for my four guys!


----------



## splinter90

*Sabrina & Kiki's Rat Manor*

I've got my girls, Sabrina and Kiki, in a Petco rat manor. 









^Bottom level with a homemade ball pit, which Kiki LOVES. We also put in a litter box, and some round Kleenex tube holders. We popped out the tops and bottoms when we were done with to turn them into tunnel hides. 








^ Top level. We made a house for them to hide in out of a Bend-a-Bridge toy, and my husband hung their hammock backwards xD


----------



## Bananabun

4 feet in length 2 foot depth 2 feet heigh, storage grids layered to have 1/2" bar space.


----------



## AdequateRat

[video]https://www.facebook.com/DapperAsDapper/videos/794994703950189/?pnref=story[/video]

I hope this works! Sorry if I sounded miserable, was cleaning things since I got home. ^_^

Please ignore the pony.. Lol.


----------



## Fanciestrats

Very fond of this setup so far...(prevue 495) Feel free to PM if you have questions about the cage.







frontal view







overhead view of dangly fish.







View of domino/fatrat.


----------



## Verucasdad

Where do you get the clips that you use to hang the hammocks? Please email me at [email protected] to let me know.


----------



## Loopy_rats

This is my rats cage, here in NZ there isn't very many cage options and almost the only cage you can get is this one, though I attached two of them together to make one big cage and my rats LOVE it!


----------



## DesireeM81

This is not fully furnished just the bare minimum to get a picture. My boys' custom made cage. 30 in wide by 18 in deep and 60 in tall. I'm using carpet on the shelves. I made both hammocks and the cube. I still have another hammock in the wash, a hide and their wheel at the bottom.


----------



## onyx

I use shower curtain hooks. You can find those at any hardware store


----------



## onyx

Nice


----------



## Rattie2Love

This is my new cage , put two book shelves together 3 ft' high 2' ft deep . My 2 fancy girls seem to enjoy it .
Just wanted to add that I made the bottom shelf out of a cake decorating pieces with tiers , hammie under . plus little stairs to go up . 
Cat planter on top , foot dish , the large top hammie is their a favorite  Lots of toys . Water bottles on door .


----------



## nancnancrevo

The boys cage.
If anyone has any ideas how to spice it up with household items please message me or post on my wall! 
Thanks!


----------



## crow

my DIY rat hotel with exercise sunroom :~) made from one 16"18"16" cage and one 24"16"24" cage, total around 40" tall


----------



## RobinG

Only had my boys for four days but this is their "crib" Any suggestions for improvement are welcome! 
(Apologies for the quality of the photos my phone is junk)


----------



## Kelsbels

I recently got a Savic Royale Suite, it is soooo much bigger than I imagined that everything I got so far for it is dwarfed hahaha. I'm planning on making more box huts and toys from the cardboard and toilet paper rolls I've been saving. I also want to take a trip to the Euro store to pick up some boxes to hang. I still have a lot of time before I get my rats so at least there's that. 

View attachment 234569


----------



## Sushigirl

My girls new, bigger cage


----------



## Zanie

This is my cage for 6 girls  
It's homemade from rebars and hardware cloth.


----------



## Lach2016

My cage is the feisty ferret home I bought offline from Walmart. It's such a great cage just wish both doors would open so I could clean easier


----------



## mis.kay

This houses my two small boys until I can do introductions and transfer them to the DCN. I hate the doors, but its a million times better than the 1 ft by 1 ft bird cage they were living in in their previous home. They love it! =D


----------



## Wolfka

Here is my updated cage! I'm working on adopting a friend for Minni, but I haven't got a reply yet. :/
It's some sort of Super Pet ferret cage. This cage is huge!


----------



## Pixxiies

I hate using flash in pictures but it was dark out.
Hopefully this is the last time I'll have to clean the Rat Manor before the boys DCN comes!


----------



## Kelsbels

I've started to prep my cage for when I pick up my girls next week. I haven't put in the hemp bedding yet, but almost everything else is ready! I think they're going to have a blast.
View attachment 240146

Cage: Savic Royal Suite 95 Double


----------



## Brossy

Heres my cage. Its a CN Single Unit. I am getting two rats tomorrow and i can't wait!!


----------



## InuLing

This is my new DCN. Right now I have it divided with boys in bottom and the girls in top. The top half is decorated kinda scarce since the girls are still in introduction, but once they're all good friends and Mocha (le alpha) stops tackling the newcomers randomly I have a bunch of decorations ready to be put in including a hanging tunnel, hammocks, and tubes. I'll post an updated picture of the entire thing once everyone is living together.


----------



## Mrcds

I have a Petco Rat Manor That I just bought about a week ago, there was a huge sale and this one is really nice for the price I ended up paying for it. Also this is my first time using fleece and my rat isn't litter trained so I have the bottom filled with Care Fresh. The cage is so bare because the last cage I had I left ouside while setting this one up and long story short my SO used two of the hides to drain antifreeze in. Don't ask. I have more rattie play things coming in the mail soon. I'll post an update picture one day.


----------



## melweiner

Here is my homemade 6 feet tall cage for my 4 girls! I rearrange it weekly, so they don't get bored 
Usually I make it a little more exciting then it has been lately, but I recently got two new babies so I've been trying to keep it a little more "boring" while they are getting used to it!


----------



## ChemiKaze

I've got a Ferplast Furet Tower, but I just have half of it set up for my three girls. Every week it's reshuffled and things are swapped out. It's absolutely as difficult to get into as it looks, but that's the cost of maximising space. We go through *lots* of cable ties here.
(sorry about the blurriness, I have hand tremors and a cheap phone)


----------



## Fu-Inle

Haven't posted here yet, so....







This is Merry and Pippins cage. Cage: Single Ferret Kingdom







Cute little sign I bought from a signmaker on ebay, can't remember the name of the seller, i'll have to dig through my purchase history.







It did have a second level but I took it out because it was a fleece and space waster. I have more hanging room now.







Old carrier I turned into a bed.







Pipe tunnel







Basket hamock


----------



## InuLing

Best part of taking a cage apart is getting to redesign the whole thing :wink:

This is a divided DCN. The two halves are kept separate. In the bottom half the new things to that group are the tunnel, igloo, dig box, and saucer which you can't see. New things in the top are dig box, extra branches, and fabric tunnel.


----------



## InuLing

Got a new setup today for the DCN.


----------



## Brivet89

*DIY Rat Cage (Bookshelf)*

I made my rat cages out of bookshelves  all shelves covered in fleece. This makes cleaning SOOOO EASY! I have 2 five level cages and two 4 level cages. Also have a 5 level cage that was handmade that I am selling Dimensions- 4ft-H 3ft-W 2ft-D (pic attached)













this one for sale! $75/OBO


----------



## rottengirl

The current cage arrangement


----------



## ks5975




----------



## Zelda&Impa

Here's Zelda and Rutos cage. My boyfriend was laid off from work last week, but as soon as he goes back I'm upgrading to a critter nation. This is just temporary  I'm going later today to get them more toys and something to hide in


----------



## giggles97

Here are my cages, in the left are my two boys ... they are lucky enough to have the who;e cage to themselves. They don't have many climbing things in their cage because they don't use them much and would rather have the floor space. They do have a cardboard tunnel that is hanging, a hammock and a hanging wooden toy but they love their cardboard box on the bottom level and the wood logs. Most of all they enjoy the space to rough and tumble with each other. Casper is on the shelve and Dobby can just be seen on the blue igloo. LUCKY BOYS!







My girls are on the right, there are 5 of them, mum Bella and 4 of her babies, Willow, Cora, Lily and Ruby. They have a litter box on both floors as I am trying to litter train the babies! They all utilize the cage and climbing items a lot more than the boys. The babies has just started to use the bottom half of the cage just today.
Since the photo I have added a ladder to both cages and my new water bottles came today so each cage now has three bottles. 
The boys cage is lower because I need new wheels and unable to find any that fit just yet. 
Thank you for looking.


----------



## keykaye

Heres the current look of my cage, its the pet smart version of the critter nation. I added extra shelves so my oldest girl could get around with the ramps no longer being steep and theres tubes connecting the levels so she has grips to hold onto. She has HED so her back legs aren't as good as they used to be. If anyone wants to know whats what in the cage just message me.


----------



## cirice

My DIY cage made from about 4 or 5 other cages!


----------



## WEAKLING

sputnik made a mess of the food


----------



## WEAKLING

(sorry for double post) it says no chat but id like to hear improvement options and stuff? constructive criticism


----------



## skeet

I can't wait until I can get a nice big cage for my skeet skeet and fiances Remi. I made a cage out of a tub for them to at in but they also have a small starter cage with nothing to play on but a wheel. Here is the tub cage I made them. Soon I'll get them something better. But for now they seem to love it.









Addiction is a disease!
www.opiateaddictionforum.com


----------



## [email protected]

Our boys (2 adults and 2 youngins) reside in a newly renovated ferret nation 😍


----------



## AmbientWanderer

I've been waiting such a long time to be able to post a picture of my cage onto a thread about it, I've spent so much time cleaning and preparing for the rats that I've watched the RF for years and now I'm so proud of being able to post here!



They have a large cardboard box that they like to cuddle in, can you spot where the loner rat is? 

They also have a few ledges to balance on, a rope bridge thing, a towel rope I made with plaited towel, two food bowls, a water bowl, a litter tray, a sputnik, a couple of tubes and one pathetic towel hammock. Can anyone direct me to someone who sells cheap hammocks (either in the UK or ships to the UK)


----------



## Beebee

I am sorry for the poor quality but my phone can't do more.


----------



## B'sMom

This was when I first got it before I added more toys and decorations


----------



## katorres

our setup a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Mr.Ratatouille




----------



## LuckyG

I've got a single critter nation for 3 boys, I have a temporary cement mixing tray as a base but looking into alternatives


----------



## Asteria

Converted from a second-hand bird cage, I think it turned out pretty great considering overall it costed me only around $200


----------



## JaggedStar

My cage I got second hand for $90. Then bought a bunch of toys, and I had some rabbit and bird stuff around that I cleaned and put in the cage. Now I just have to add rats!


----------



## Elise-R-R

Here's my cages. 
Boys: 
It's really hard to get a full picture of their cage cause my rooms so small, I can't stand far back enough to get a good pic XD Here's a picture I got when I first got my rats (cage is pretty sparse) that kinda shows the full cage! 


And here's the current layout:




And here's the girls cage:


----------



## Noor

My rat cage which is for three girl rats


----------



## rottengirl

can't explain why the pics are so small


----------



## Grizzly

Not quite done still need to add fleece to the levels and baskets


----------



## Spud_The_Rat

im so jelly! so we started out with a single floor for two rats ... up to three floors. but their "free time" adds up to 5+ hours a day and includes two sofas the bins to the left of the photo a table we place in front of those and im working on raps (with safety bars) taking them to the computer desks. i wish we spent money on a better cage. 400$ in and i feel like i wasted money. for bedding i ended up buying tiles from lowes and making sleeping bags out of them since i couldn't find trays for such a small cage and the fact we started with an aquarium because the guy at the pet store recommended it. but in a year or so once we get more rats ill upgrade their cage. till them i just want to work on allowing them to have as much free space as possible while out. even though most the time their doors are open for "free time" they don't






venture further than the first sofa


----------



## Spud_The_Rat

this is what i someday want <3 great job. i love it!


----------



## infraredhawk

When I first got my rats I had no idea I would spend $300+ on getting a cage put together for them, but 4 weeks later, here we are.
I put together their DCN a week ago. For right now they are restricted to the top section because they are still quite small, but I think I will open up the bottom section sometime next month.
The arrangement of some items has already changed from this picture since I've cleaned the cage twice & I rearrange everything every time I clean. They were surprisingly easy to litter train - I was so worried considering all the stories about boys being harder to train.
I keep a lot of free floor space because my boys love to run and play and wrestle and stretch out and I rarely find them in the hammocks or boxes.


----------



## DesertRats

*Ratty Home*

Ratty Home


----------



## Vampiric Conure

I'm currently using a bird cage for my three ratties. It's a Prevu Hendrix and admittedly is a touch too small for 3 rats. For two girls it is okay. I plan on upgrading when the girls get bigger  For now it does the job. The skyflakes tub has a plastic lid that I cut a opening in for them. The lid comes off to ease cleaning. The newspaper is on a wire ledge that I got for my birds originally. I plan on adding some shelf adhesive to it later on, when I actually bring home my girls. 

IMG_5220 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------



## a1phanine

skeet said:


> I can't wait until I can get a nice big cage for my skeet skeet and fiances Remi. I made a cage out of a tub for them to at in but they also have a small starter cage with nothing to play on but a wheel. Here is the tub cage I made them. Soon I'll get them something better. But for now they seem to love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Addiction is a disease!www.opiateaddictionforum.com


A tub is quite a poor cage! they have no vertical climbing space and very little room, please give them a proper cage!Also why are you promoting another forum so heavily??


----------



## Vampiric Conure

This is the newer, bigger cage. Actually fits three adult rats as opposed to 2 rats and a squished-in third. I have more stuff to add to the cage, like a few pop bottle tunnels, but for now, this is what it looks like  

The upgraded rat cage Aug 31 2018 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------



## Vampiric Conure

Aaaand my final upgrade - a Feisty Ferret Cage (I thought it was a Ferret Nation originally, but I was wrong, LOL). I literally just put the girls in it and I'm watching for escapees. So far it's a hit and the rats enjoy the larger space  Been an hour and no one's escaped. Yet. 

Ferret cage set up sept 26 2018 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------



## FlashMika




----------



## Frankielady20

My two double critter nations I have connected together. I plan on making a plexi glass bottom pan to fill with aspen and I use fleece on the couple shelves.


----------



## Rleanne

Jaguar said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> A while back, our old cage thread was accidentally lost in the site transfer. So we're starting fresh here.
> 
> Post any pictures and information you have of your rat cage setups here! Keep in mind this is a picture only thread, so please keep discussion off it.
> 
> *Any chat or casual posts will be deleted. If you like someone's cage and want to let them know, you can send them a PM instead.*
> 
> I'll start with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Martins R-680, which housed my 2 boys. All the liners and hammocks were made by me


----------



## Rleanne

My critter nation with a dig box base


----------



## SunflowerRats

My DCN for my four girls who are currently free roaming around and wreaking havoc everywhere lol. I took out 2 of the main ramps because I found that none of them took a interest to them much and preferred just to jump up or climb their way to the next platform.


----------



## CuriousWhiskers

This is my Prevue Pet Products 528 Universal Small Animal Home(Dark Gray, with an extension on top that I made using a small mouse cage.


----------



## Verucasdad

I have a DCN and the Petsmart DCN knockoff combined into one cage for 8 ratties. There is also a lot of stuff on top.


----------



## evanking27

😽


----------



## HedwigandRambo

This is before I added hammocks back (they were drying). I use no sew corner ones that I make for them. 

Cage decorating is one of my favorite parts of rattie parenthood. 😁


----------



## HedwigandRambo

This is before I added hammocks back (they were drying). I use no sew corner ones that I make for them.

Cage decorating is one of my favorite parts of rattie parenthood. 😁
View attachment 302437
View attachment 302437


----------



## Morbius

my living room is a disaster but here's the boy's main cage. The one on top is for our foster ratto who does not enjoy the company of other rats.


----------



## Rebecca the Rat Mom

my husband and I bought two cheap cages on Amazon ($44 each), cut holes in them, and wired them together to create one big habitat


----------



## Rex the Rat

Rebecca the Rat Mom said:


> my husband and I bought two cheap cages on Amazon ($44 each), cut holes in them, and wired them together to create one big habitat


So those two small cages are one big cage? That's amazing!


----------



## Rebecca the Rat Mom

Rex the Rat said:


> So those two small cages are one big cage? That's amazing!


Yep! Here's a pic of the hole that we made & wired shut to connect the cages.


----------



## Rebecca the Rat Mom

IMG_20201020_182516155.jpg




__
Rebecca the Rat Mom


__
Oct 20, 2020







Here's the attachment


----------



## DonutandCoffee

This is my girls cage when I first got them. It’s slightly different now with how it’s decorated


----------



## Rebecca the Rat Mom

DonutandCoffee said:


> View attachment 302811
> This is my girls cage when I first got them. It’s slightly different now with how it’s decorated


Did you crochet those ladders!!??


----------



## DonutandCoffee

Rebecca the Rat Mom said:


> Did you crochet those ladders!!??


Yes I did, along with a new double and corner hammock that’s not in the photo. Thank you : )


----------



## Rebecca the Rat Mom

DonutandCoffee said:


> Yes I did, along with a new double and corner hammock that’s not in the photo. Thank you : )


So cute! Très mignons!


----------



## Adoptedfive

Our five boys are in this converted baby changing table with a double level added on top we have custom made stainless steel trays and it’s worked out really well so far


----------



## Rats4All

The 2nd cage with the poka dot fleece is seprate, for the guinea pigs.


----------



## Amie_rat

My double critter nation, home to my 3 girls, Sadie, Mocha, and Calamity Jane!


----------



## crados rat mom

i would add more to the cage and take out the shelves that it comes with rats like to pee on them


----------



## crados rat mom

Verucasdad said:


> I have a DCN and the Petsmart DCN knockoff combined into one cage for 8 ratties. There is also a lot of stuff on top.
> View attachment 302422


here is my cage for my two boys


----------



## Saxtechie

HedwigandRambo said:


> This is before I added hammocks back (they were drying). I use no sew corner ones that I make for them.
> 
> Cage decorating is one of my favorite parts of rattie parenthood. 😁
> View attachment 302436


I love the basket idea! That's so fun


----------



## artea_em

This is my darling little girl's current cage. At the moment they are very small so this cage is a decent size. I'm still adding things to it. I plan on upgrading to what I'm pretty sure is called a prevue feisty ferret. I will need to modify it so my little rat's cant slip out. This is a rat manor btw. Their favorite thing is in pineapple they're always chilling in it together.


----------



## Oliy

This is my boys cage it looks so sad in a picture but I promise it looks a lot better in person


----------



## Eliana

This is my rat cage it’s the ferplast tower. I have 3 females in it.


----------



## Navina

I have a double critter nation. Only have two rats, but I will be adding more in a few months so I have a bit of a variety of ages.


----------

